# Horse shelter cost



## NikkasGurl

ok, so i guess this is the right place to ask my question...
So i am having a barn raising..or more like a Shelter raising. We are going to build a basic two stall ( no door) shelter for my horse and pony. I personally have no idea how much this would cost. Before i research it i just wanted to get a quick estimate. this is going to be as cheap as possible and its going to be all wood. No door, and it has to be tall enough for a 15.3 hand horse. 

what do you guys think? any estimate for how much this will cost? i would appreciate any answers. I am trying to do this for under 1000$ cause im only 15 and i have to pay for most of this...so im going the cheap way, i just need a shelter up before winter....

Thanks!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

sorry to be the bearer of bad news but unless you can find someone willing to let your take down their existing barn/structure then repurpose this for your needs you are going to have a hard time staying under $1,000 US. I think an average metal pole barn style loafing shed runs about $1,500 in materials


----------



## newbierider

what is the purpose of the shelter?? is it to be a barn or more of a run in?
what type of weather do you have? is this the only shelter? if its to be a 3 sided run in, you can do a cheap wooden run in for less than 1000.

give a bit more info


----------



## NikkasGurl

Sorry....yeah it is just a 3 sided run in. we usally have pretty mild weather, but we can still get some bad storms. Just depends. It will just be a run-in shelter though. Yeah it will be the only shelter for now...until i can save up for something nicer.


----------



## Koolio

I'm not sure where you are, but two years ago, I bought 2 8x16 three sided horse shelters on skids from Home Hardware (in Canada), pre-built and delivered to our property for $850 each. They aren't huge but are adequate for two full sized horses. I don't they've them divided at all as they are just open in the front.

With a budget of $1000, this is easily doable. If you build yourself, you will save a few hundred dollars.


----------



## NikkasGurl

I have looked for shelters like that...cant find them under 1000$ 
But we are building it ourselves... i am just not sure how much all the wood will cost. and im not sure how much i will need.

But you have given me hope

i live in VA...




Koolio said:


> I'm not sure where you are, but two years ago, I bought 2 8x16 three sided horse shelters on skids from Home Hardware (in Canada), pre-built and delivered to our property for $850 each. They aren't huge but are adequate for two full sized horses. I don't they've them divided at all as they are just open in the front.
> 
> With a budget of $1000, this is easily doable. If you build yourself, you will save a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

We have a place here called The Railroad Supply, NO idea where they came up with that name, but they sell the metal and stuff to make the loafing sheds and barns and such. I priced out the materials for my shed and it was right around $500 and it's large enough for 3 horses, no problem. 

Go to Lowe's and Home Depot and ask where their Cull Lumber pile is. They will have 2 X 4's and such that are a little twisted, or just not QUITE perfect for the home building trade, and you can usually buy them at 50% off and save a lot of money on your supports and stringers, too. 

My 3 sided shed ended up costing me less than $600 and it's plenty spacious and sturdy.


----------



## Tianimalz

If you have a truck (or if your parents do, rather), then look on craigslist for wooden pallets. Factories around here are throwing them out all the time, and if you take the time to dismember them and clean the boards you can get some really nice ones to build the sides with.


----------



## NikkasGurl

Thanks soooo much!!! i will definitely check out the lowes and home depot!! that is a great idea!!!



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> We have a place here called The Railroad Supply, NO idea where they came up with that name, but they sell the metal and stuff to make the loafing sheds and barns and such. I priced out the materials for my shed and it was right around $500 and it's large enough for 3 horses, no problem.
> 
> Go to Lowe's and Home Depot and ask where their Cull Lumber pile is. They will have 2 X 4's and such that are a little twisted, or just not QUITE perfect for the home building trade, and you can usually buy them at 50% off and save a lot of money on your supports and stringers, too.
> 
> My 3 sided shed ended up costing me less than $600 and it's plenty spacious and sturdy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

%*%*($($(#)# site logged me out again and now I can't get back to my post. 

Here's a fancier version of what I did:

http://www.billetbarns.com/images/Additions/adn11.jpg

I used wood instead of all the metal poles and no "feeder" doors, just a solid back. It's about the same size though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NikkasGurl said:


> Thanks soooo much!!! i will definitely check out the lowes and home depot!! that is a great idea!!!


 
Find out if you have something like that RR Yard Supply place near you, where the farmers go to buy their metal for their buildings. You can save a lot of money that way by buying from someone like that. 

Welcome to The RailRoad Yard Inc. Homepage, Your One Stop Steel Shop, located South of Stillwater, Oklahoma

The same metal I bought there cost double at Lowe's.


----------



## NikkasGurl

Wow that is pretty nice!! how much did it cost?



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> %*%*($($(#)# site logged me out again and now I can't get back to my post.
> 
> Here's a fancier version of what I did:
> 
> http://www.billetbarns.com/images/Additions/adn11.jpg
> 
> I used wood instead of all the metal poles and no "feeder" doors, just a solid back. It's about the same size though.


----------



## Cruiser

I'm good at this, I made two (three if you count the time one was dismantled and moved). Any way one was 10 by 10 and the other was 8 by 12, both under $400 each. 

We used economy studs (rough 2 by 4s) and chip broad, the miss ordered shingles, and miss mix stain. Long as you stain chip board really well, and keep organic material away from the sides, it will last until you can get siding. You some times can get extra siding, even constructing business sometimes have part bundles of shingles and stuff they'll give you. 

Good luck


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NikkasGurl said:


> Wow that is pretty nice!! how much did it cost?


That's what I built for under $600, but used wood beams and posts and wood cross posts. I bought all my lumber from the '2nd's pile' at Lowes, and the metal itself is pretty inexpensive too. To buy one pre-made and have it delivered would cost me over $1000 and it wouldn't be that big.


----------



## RitzieAnn

We too are pricing things as well. We wanted a 10x20 (200sqf is the largest we can build in our area without a permit) and all the materials (including concrete for the posts) was about $1200+ tax :-/

Unfortunately though, my husband won't allow it to be plywood or osb "just for now", he wants it all done at once, so that sucks for me! If your folks will allow it to be plywood/osb, you can side it later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

This isn't mine, but this is how mine is built. If I wanted to I could put dividers in and have 3 "stalls" and put gates across and shut them in, if I wanted to go that way. I think this one is maybe taller than mine, mine is 12' tall, 12' deep and 24 wide. I put the solid back to the north because that's where our worst storms come from.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here's another frequent style of loafing shed out here. Again, doesn't take a lot of material or skill to build and can be done very reasonably if you can do it yourself.


----------



## NikkasGurl

nice



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> %*%*($($(#)# site logged me out again and now I can't get back to my post.
> 
> Here's a fancier version of what I did:
> 
> http://www.billetbarns.com/images/Additions/adn11.jpg
> 
> I used wood instead of all the metal poles and no "feeder" doors, just a solid back. It's about the same size though.


----------



## NikkasGurl

Wow...that is huge!!!  or maybe its just the way the picture is taken...but that is a nice sized shelter!!! 




Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> This isn't mine, but this is how mine is built. If I wanted to I could put dividers in and have 3 "stalls" and put gates across and shut them in, if I wanted to go that way. I think this one is maybe taller than mine, mine is 12' tall, 12' deep and 24 wide. I put the solid back to the north because that's where our worst storms come from.


----------



## NikkasGurl

That is nice...and i like how it has the overhang...



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here's another frequent style of loafing shed out here. Again, doesn't take a lot of material or skill to build and can be done very reasonably if you can do it yourself.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NikkasGurl said:


> Wow!! that is nice!! so is yours metal though? like all the sides? is that cheaper than going all wood?


Yes, mine is metal. You'd have to price out the cost of the plywood/particle board vs the metal sheets. I buy the sheets in 4 X 12 lengths and I think it ended up being equivalent to wood. I built the whole thing for around $600.


----------



## NikkasGurl

Gotcha...it makes me feel good that someone got a shelter up for under 1000$ cause i really can afford to pay 1000$ cause im only 14..ha ha Thanks!
Im wondering if wood is better than metal..what do you think?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

NikkasGurl said:


> Gotcha...it makes me feel good that someone got a shelter up for under 1000$ cause i really can afford to pay 1000$ cause im only 14..ha ha Thanks!
> Im wondering if wood is better than metal..what do you think?


 
I think you said you're somewhere where you get quite a bit of rain and humidity? If so, then I'd look for the galvalume steel for sure. Wood will rot in no time and you'll constanly be replacing sheets of plywood. I used pressure treated lumber for the posts and cross ties, to make it last. :wink: Besides, you have to paint wood and the sheets of metal come in all kinds of pretty colors!


----------

